# .22 military? revolvers



## Rick Goebel (2 Jun 2013)

I recall lots of years ago firing .22 revolvers on an indoor range in the armoury in Cambridge.  I don't recall the make of pistol or even whether they were actually military-owned or regimental property.  If anyone does know what these pistols would have been, could you let me know?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jun 2013)

Rick Goebel said:
			
		

> I recall lots of years ago firing .22 revolvers on an indoor range in the armoury in Cambridge.  I don't recall the make of pistol or even whether they were actually military-owned or regimental property.  If anyone does know what these pistols would have been, could you let me know?



We had two in our lockup, late 60's. They got turned in in the mid 70's I believe

Our were Colt Officers Model Match revolvers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jun 2013)

Almost a dead ringer for the .38 I picked up last year


----------



## Rick Goebel (3 Jun 2013)

"We had two in our lockup, late 60's. They got turned in in the mid 70's I believe

Our were Colt Officers Model Match revolvers."

That's about the right time and the name sounds and the picture looks like the ones.  Thanks.

Rick Goebel


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jun 2013)

We still had ours in 87, not sure if they were Colts


----------



## Eaglelord17 (4 Jun 2013)

I know my unit still has some 22 revolvers in the lockup just not sure what make or model they are


----------



## Dkeh (5 Jun 2013)

Rick Goebel said:
			
		

> I recall lots of years ago firing .22 revolvers on an indoor range in the armoury in Cambridge.  I don't recall the make of pistol or even whether they were actually military-owned or regimental property.  If anyone does know what these pistols would have been, could you let me know?



I will ask one of the crusty old men next time I'm down there  :nod:


----------

